# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Prosperity >  Bank bag of Silver Quarters

## Arklatex

gg

----------


## Arklatex

I set their price according to this website.  Two Troy Ounces is 11 quarters.

http://www.coinflation.com/coins/193...ter-Value.html

----------


## oyarde

Well , how did you do Arkansas ?

----------


## Arklatex

Had one person buy 4 OZs worth

----------


## oyarde

That is it ? I need a set of 1951's...

----------


## Arklatex

What do you mean?  Like a all the mint marks for 1951?  Yeah man, i thought people would jump all over silver under spot and free shipping.  Guess I might make a trip down to the local coin shop guy, only thing I don't like about him is he reports you to the police if you sell over a certain amount to him.  I'm like WTF

----------


## oyarde

Yeah , I would take one or any of the 51's...

----------


## oyarde

> What do you mean?  Like a all the mint marks for 1951?  Yeah man, i thought people would jump all over silver under spot and free shipping.  Guess I might make a trip down to the local coin shop guy, only thing I don't like about him is he reports you to the police if you sell over a certain amount to him.  I'm like WTF


 I thought you would sell them all too , free shipping, @or under spot , I have no idea . As far as your guy , that sort of sounds like a scare tactic to keep thieves out , because ,if he buys stolen, cops show up, take it, he is out his money....

----------


## Arklatex

I pulled out 5 big hand fulls and checked them out, almost all of them are 1930s, a few 1940s, and two 1954s   Are the 1951s rare?

----------


## John F Kennedy III

Buy his silver quarters! ^

----------


## oyarde

> I pulled out 5 big hand fulls and checked them out, almost all of them are 1930s, a few 1940s, and two 1954s   Are the 1951s rare?


No , they are real common, but I have been looking all year , My Honey's Birth Year , some of the 32's are worth some money , if I recall, been along time since I piddled with a Washington Quarter collection ...

----------


## oyarde

My guy , cannot keep quarters in his shop, fly out as soon as they go in, it is the largest pc. that is still affordable for the common guy ( less than lunch costs ) . He usually has a pretty good selection of everything else.

----------


## VoluntaryAmerican

> What do you mean?  Like a all the mint marks for 1951?  Yeah man, i thought people would jump all over silver under spot and free shipping.  Guess I might make a trip down to the local coin shop guy, only thing I don't like about him is he reports you to the police if you sell over a certain amount to him.  I'm like WTF


There are laws like this for precious metal buyers. It's ridiculous. I was looking in to starting a cash for gold business about 2 years ago now, but the thing that turned me off the most was all the regulations that made gold buyers report to the police so often.

----------


## oyarde

A bank bag of 30's would, be  a better than avg bag, I expected they would all be 58 - 64 , or something .

----------


## Arklatex

I'll pay attention to the dates as I'm selling them, if I find a 1951 I'll set it aside for you - the bag is over 90% 1930s dates

----------


## Tpoints

> I'll pay attention to the dates as I'm selling them, if I find a 1951 I'll set it aside for you - the bag is over 90% 1930s dates


Can't hurt. 

Well, you don't have to sell the coin shop, does he have to report you if you're just asking for appraisal? I'd just ask him: "what years are most valuable". And then go home to pick them out. Sell, the least valuable ones first

----------


## Arklatex

As for reporting to the police, I've never once done that and I've bought tons of PMs

Where is there a law you must "register" into that system, a private citizen is free to do as he pleases, some states you're automatically a sole proprietor, others it's like $5

----------


## Tpoints

> As for reporting to the police, I've never once done that and I've bought tons of PMs
> 
> Where is there a law you must "register" into that system, a private citizen is free to do as he pleases, some states you're automatically a sole proprietor, others it's like $5


preaching to the choir bro, I think you should be thankful he even told you about the reporting.

----------


## XTreat

I just bought 2 oz.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

sounds interesting...

Your PM box is full

how much do you have left and how much under spot are you selling them for?

-t

----------


## olehounddog

> Had one person buy 4 OZs worth


Me
Should get'em today.

----------


## opal

I'll have to wait and see if there are any left after the 1at.. fixed income.. payday is the 1st

----------


## Arklatex

thanks xtreat and oldhounddog, indeed it's arriving today.  

I have a few pounds worth, PM box has been emptied

----------


## specsaregood

> I have a son on the way at the end of December.


Congrats!
PM me if you need/want any slightly used baby boy stuff.  Its all just in the attic now.   Hrm.. I wonder where those homemade baby tie-dyes got packed off to...

----------


## KerriAnn

I just bought some! If you still have some after my next paycheck I will be back to buy more! Congrats on the new addition to your family!

----------


## buck000

Just ordered 2 x 4 oz. worth.  Thx for the deal, and best of luck with the new addition.

----------


## JVParkour

Just grabbed 2 oz. Thanks!

----------


## Arklatex

Cool guys, I was quite surprised to have many orders!  Can't thank y'all enough.  I'm even going to throw in two free mercury dimes to everyone including oldhounddog.

specsaregood, do you remember that awesome tiedye you sent me a few years ago?  Don't know if I ever thanked you enough its awesome, the colors fit me perfect(purple-blue-green)  I believe color has a metaphysical effect on our minds and body.  Some say one day our medical industry will move in the directions of sound and color to heal - imagine a crystal prism to shine light threw and then filtering to the exact color needed.  Also I've read that Silver, Gold, and Copper even have beneficial effects on our magnetic field(aura).  People are starting to realize your aura is real and important and is constantly being bombarded by electronics and Gold especially strengthens your *AU*ra.  The ancients knew more than we are allowed to understand.  Kudos my friends.

----------


## olehounddog

Thanks, that's 1 good surprise.

----------


## Tpoints

> *Cool guys, I was quite surprised to have many orders! *


that's what happens when you sell them cheap with free shipping!

----------


## CaptUSA

Just got 2 oz!  Thanks

----------


## oyarde

It is the 1932 D , that is valuable, if you have any 32's check them , if you find any , take them to the coin shop .

----------


## seraphson

Hi there your mailbox is full. Once you clear it out I'll send you my e-mail. Thanks!

----------


## cubical

Selling any gold below spot with free shipping? If so, let me know.

----------


## olehounddog

Got mine today

----------


## Tpoints

> Selling any gold below spot with free shipping? If so, let me know.


Instead of waiting on that, why not buy him up, resell it, and wait for your gold opportunity later?

----------


## opal

sigh.. the link on the first page now says sold out

payday is still 2 days off..

----------


## puppetmaster

just saw this...i was interested. i will be in next time

----------


## XTreat

Yeah, I went back to buy more and it was sold out. Let us know when you wanna unload those dimes.

----------


## oyarde

Good Luck with the new Baby .

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> sigh.. the link on the first page now says sold out
> 
> payday is still 2 days off..





> just saw this...i was interested. i will be in next time





> Yeah, I went back to buy more and it was sold out. Let us know when you wanna unload those dimes.


Yeah, I was checking in for the same reason. 

As he's sold out, I'll mention that I've gotten really good coins from Brian at WarRifles.com over the years.  Never a problem.  You have to join the board and donate (starts at $30) in order to order coins.  It's worth it.  They also have auctions, group buys, discounts, etc.

http://www.warrifles.com/forums/index.php
http://www.warrifles.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=330

-t

----------


## Tpoints

> Yeah, I went back to buy more and it was sold out. Let us know when you wanna unload those dimes.


Congrats for emptying it out! 

Everybody wins!

----------


## KerriAnn

Just want to let everyone know I received my order super fast and I am very pleased! Came back to buy more but I see its sold out! I will be checking back for the mercury dimes... thank you!

----------


## oyarde

> Yeah, I was checking in for the same reason. 
> 
> As he's sold out, I'll mention that I've gotten really good coins from Brian at WarRifles.com over the years.  Never a problem.  You have to join the board and donate (starts at $30) in order to order coins.  It's worth it.  They also have auctions, group buys, discounts, etc.
> 
> http://www.warrifles.com/forums/index.php
> http://www.warrifles.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=330-t


 What kind of auctions ??

----------


## KerriAnn

mercury dimes just under spot, free shipping, are listed! just purchased 6 oz!

----------


## XTreat

In for 2 more oz. thanks.

----------


## oyarde

I need a 1921 D dime.Them my collection will be complete from 1917 - 1964.

----------


## Arklatex

I have another 14 OZs of Silver Quarters left.  Pm whoever wants them at under spot.  $32 an OZ  Free Shipping

----------


## Arklatex

Mercury Dimes listed:

Here's a comment I received from one here:


Hello! I also just purchased 6 ounces of dimes a few minutes ago... just wanted to let you know so that you can save on shipping by combining this order with that one. Thank you, this is an awesome deal!!!!

----------


## olehounddog

Just got 6 oz on the dimes. Dadgummit! Can't afford it. But, can't afford not to.

----------


## Arklatex

I just made out your package with extra mercury dimes.  Thank you very much my friends for the support - and I'm still not out.  Tons of mercury dimes and 14 OZ of silver Quarters.  Shipped quickly with DCN Priority Mail

----------


## seraphson

I'll take the rest of the 14oz silver quarters. Also, I tried PMing my e-mail earlier but your mailbox is full. Thanks!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Arklatex, I'm interested in the mercury dimes, but your mailbox is full.

----------


## oyarde

> Arklatex, I'm interested in the mercury dimes, but your mailbox is full.


 And here I figured you probably still had all the silver dimes you earned as a kid

----------


## McChronagle

Ill take a good chunk of mercurys off your hands  Id get them on your site but theyre priced over spot and not sure if it would charge for shipping

----------


## roho76

Mailbox is full. I'll take anything, anyone else hasn't snagged. PM me Arklatex.

----------


## Arklatex

LOL guys I never know when my mailbox is full!  I would have already shipped to yall.  It's easier if you click a button, http://www.libertygrotto.com 

i have mercury dimes ridiculous priced.

seraphson the Quarters are you, just PM me your email and I'll send you an invoice and an extra goody with order.

I also put up 2008 Philharmonikers, first year issued, for $35.  That's $3 less than snake sellsmen APMEX has them right now!  Plus I give free shipping.  I have two tubes of these, so I'll sell one unopened to whomever buys it first, and I have the price set at $680 which is $34 each!

Dare i say, Honestly, these are the best silver bullion prices to be find on the entire Internet!

Best not to private message me, just click the buttons that way I have your shipping info from paypal.  I imagine I'll sell out of all of the dimes today and have them in the mail before 5:00 PM Central so they'll be at your door in 4 days or less.

Thank you guys, I am providing an outstanding service, as you have done for this forum and the liberty movement and also a service to me as your're providing me with USD which is something I have very little of and a baby due in just a few days.

----------


## olehounddog

Got my 3 sacks of dimes yesterday. Great little bags. 
thanks

----------


## opal

silver aside.. congrats on your son!   Are you baby shower registered anywhere?

----------


## roho76

> silver aside.. congrats on your son!  * Are you baby shower registered anywhere?*


Definately.With these great deals, I could spring for the little tyke. Haven't recieved mine yet but thanks in advance for the great deal. Also, you have a lot of dimes on your site, if they're on there can I assume they are still a available?

----------


## opal

there's no such thing as too many diapers

----------


## LibertyEagle

//

----------


## Arklatex

=)

My church small group gave us a baby shower, my wife's coworker, her cousin gave her one, and then we are about to have one for my side of the family(that's 4 in total!).  Thank you that touches my heart you'd like to send gifts.

Yes If the button is there then I have the product.  If for the small chance I miscalculate and don't have sufficient coin for a late order that comes thru then I'll promptly refund or make it adequate by throwing in silver walking liberty I also have.  But I haven't receievd any purchases yet today so I still have plenty.  Thank you my friends.    Gracias a Dios

----------


## roho76

All your dimes are belong to me.

----------


## Arklatex

Thank you Mr. Field de Rojo - you're my one order so far today and I threw in 2 extra dimes for total of 114.  Tracking # to your PM box.  

I still have 3-4X that amount of Mercury Dimes left if you like - it's a flat rate box so I can add them without reprinting the postage!  

Thank you again.  

So for $259 you got $271 worth of precious metal plus FREE Shipping.  Have you ever heard of such a deal anywhere??  Blesses to you!

----------


## roho76

Thats a great deal. Yes, yes. How many clams will it take to clean you out?

----------


## jbauer

Just ordered 4 oz.  Hope you haven't been cleaned out yet.

Thanks,

----------


## Arklatex

No I counted out the great amount of what I have; over 600 Mercury Dimes and 140+ silver quarters.  I have oddball amounts all over my house I can find plenty so order as much as you wish.  Plus I have 5 Oz and 10 Oz silvertowne bars for whoever wants them at just under spot.  

No one has ordered my philharmonikers I'm surprised, that's pristine bullion, first year issued lowest price on the internet in unopened sealed tubes -that's personally something I thought would go fast!

----------


## McChronagle

I got some dimes earlier and just saw your post about the bars. I sent you a pm about it, let me know!  Thanks for the great deals and good luck with your soon to be new born!

----------


## roho76

> No I counted out the great amount of what I have; over 600 Mercury Dimes and 140+ silver quarters.  I have oddball amounts all over my house I can find plenty so order as much as you wish.  Plus I have 5 Oz and 10 Oz silvertowne bars for whoever wants them at just under spot.  
> 
> No one has ordered my philharmonikers I'm surprised, that's pristine bullion, first year issued lowest price on the internet in unopened sealed tubes -that's personally something I thought would go fast!


I seen those Phillies but I'm partial to US stuff. Maybe the recognition.

----------


## cubical

Arklatex with you liquidating your silver, you aren't becoming a FOFOA "gold bug" are you?

----------


## Arklatex

What is FOFOA?  Maybe you could share with us?  I made a quick google and not clear on what that stance is but I strongly do not believe in owning 'paper gold' such as GLD or exchange traded products even such as the sprott asset mgmt ones, because I want it in my possession.  I do not even believe fort knox holds any gold and it's all a house of cards.  They sold it to aliens.

Mr Rojo has wiped me out and bought all 600 mercury dimes and more; therefor *I am not accepting any more orders for junk silver*.   I still have set $3 under what APMEX (the largest bullion retailer in the United States) has their Philharmonics priced at and much less than what they are going for on Ebay especially when you take the free shipping into account!  It's an excellent deal.  I may return in the future with more unreal deals on Bullion such as this.

 Feel free to contact me thru my blog or PM me here if you're ever interested in silver bullion or have any questions, comments, or just need someone to talk with as I will offer advice on anything I am aware to help you.

Thank you to all those who helped me in this endeavor.  Know that you have helped the incarnation of a child into this world.  For that I am forever thankful.

----------


## cubical

http://fofoa.blogspot.com/

Are you looking to let go of any gold at under spot prices?

----------


## McChronagle

hey ark for some reason you got the old pm i tried sending  but not the one i meant to send earlier. do you have any bars left? if the dimes were out before i got to them and you dont have bars ill take the phils

----------


## KerriAnn

> Mercury Dimes listed:
> 
> Here's a comment I received from one here:
> 
> 
> Hello! I also just purchased 6 ounces of dimes a few minutes ago... just wanted to let you know so that you can save on shipping by combining this order with that one. Thank you, this is an awesome deal!!!!


That was me   I just want to let you know how pleased I am with my order. My husband and I are very thankful, and I'm glad we were able to help each other out. I have been browsing apmex for some old silver but their prices are ridiculous. When I saw this deal, I was so happy! What good timing your son has, lol.

----------


## roho76

I recieved both my orders the other day and I just want to say, Thank You, Arklatex. Everything arrived really fast and such a great price. Thank you also for the fishing lure. I used to fish a lot when I was younger, but have t been in a while. You've inspired me to get out my equipment and get it ready for next year (I'm not gonna start ice fishing just yet if we even had ice to fish on. 

Since you have t posted a registry account for the baby I'm going to order you some diapers and send them your way. Merry Christmas and stay strong, friend in Liberty.

----------


## McChronagle

Wish i could say the same roho, right now im worried my first order has been lost by the good ole usps  order shipped dec 8 and the latest info on the tracking site has it leaving a sorting facility dec 9. i gotta call them today about my investigation i had them open friday, maybe theyll have an update for me but i doubt it.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

Is there anymore junk silver left???

----------


## roho76

> Wish i could say the same roho, right now im worried my first order has been lost by the good ole usps  order shipped dec 8 and the latest info on the tracking site has it leaving a sorting facility dec 9. i gotta call them today about my investigation i had them open friday, maybe theyll have an update for me but i doubt it.


Ugh. 

They probably took it. As a tax. For the children.

----------


## oyarde

I lost an envelope in the mail this year , only one I did not insure ( low value ) , pd extra for the no machinery too , still pissed about it , it got there , ( to one of my Son In Laws ), but was empty .

----------


## Arklatex

hmm I'm looking at that order McChronagle, it says it was sorted at the facility, I wonder if the recent events in your area put a lock down on mail coming into your area?  

I've only have once where there was a screw up with them USPS, they somehow had a coin I had marked for Florida end up in Alaska?  They corrected the mistake themselves and I didn't even have to contact them, they shipping time was just extended.   I bet it turns out if you give a little extra time.  If not we'll both give them hell as we have evidence it was at the sorting facility.  

I  have a little more junk silver but I'm saving it for now.

Cubical gold below spot, a deal like that would have to go to one of my established contacts.  

Happy Holidays to everyone!

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> hmm I'm looking at that order McChronagle, it says it was sorted at the facility, I wonder if the recent events in your area put a lock down on mail coming into your area?  
> 
> I've only have once where there was a screw up with them USPS, they somehow had a coin I had marked for Florida end up in Alaska?  They corrected the mistake themselves and I didn't even have to contact them, they shipping time was just extended.   I bet it turns out if you give a little extra time.  If not we'll both give them hell as we have evidence it was at the sorting facility.  
> 
> I  have a little more junk silver but I'm saving it for now.
> 
> Cubical gold below spot, a deal like that would have to go to one of my established contacts.  
> 
> Happy Holidays to everyone!


Hey Arkie,

What kinds of coins do you have left?

----------


## McChronagle

Thanks Ark, I rcvd the 2nd order so I dont think it has anything to do with a lockdown as the first order seems to have had issues before friday. I called to start an investigation on friday and called back yesterday and find out they forgot to attch a tracking number to the investigation... I should be hearing back by tonight. Ill keep you posted.

----------


## CaptUSA

Ark, the first shipment arrived so fast, but the bars are taking their time.  I'm not sure if it's the holiday slowing things down.  Any ideas?

----------


## CaptUSA

> Ark, the first shipment arrived so fast, but the bars are taking their time.  I'm not sure if it's the holiday slowing things down.  Any ideas?


Ahh... They arrived.  The post office couldn't find the package.  Then I went insane enough to get those gov't leeches to do a little work and they called me back an hour later saying they found it.

Thanks again, Ark!

----------


## McChronagle

just got teh mercs... damn postal service! im just happy they werent lost in the abyss forever.

edit i guess its quarters mostly, thanks  cool bags too

----------

